# wiring new home



## dcgolf1 (May 19, 2007)

Can I use one (1) cable to wire my home for TV, Internet , lighting and Phone ?


----------



## n2gun (Mar 3, 2000)

The simple answer is no. each basically uses a different type cable or wire. Your house wiring will have to meet electrical code also.


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

Sounds like four cables to me. 

Wiring for phones and Internet is different, phones are typically daisy-chained from room to room, and Network cabling needs to be "home runs" from each jack to a central point where your network switch will live. Phone cable is typically CAT-3, and Ethernet cable should be CAT5e or CAT6 for new construction. TV will be coax like RG-6U, and obviously electrical wiring will be romex three conductor copper for the 110V wiring.


----------



## kiwiguy (Aug 17, 2003)

Check the regulations for your country or state as well.

In NZ we have to have a minimum segregation distance and voltage rating between mains power and any other service. Certainly never all in the one cable, I think I would be safe in saying "in any country".


----------



## tdi_veedub (Jan 29, 2004)

Also run your cables seperate from the AC wiring. Otherwise you will get interference. Check local code for minimum distance and cable type (has to meet both fire and electrical codes). For example, running your CAT5 through the same stud/joist holes as the AC is a definate no no.


----------



## Dzurlord (Oct 5, 2006)

JohnWill said:


> Sounds like four cables to me.
> 
> Phone cable is typically CAT-3, and Ethernet cable should be CAT5e or CAT6 for new construction.


you can use CAT5 cable for your phones also, just wired differently. one less type of cable to buy. Remember to pull extra cable so you can move your devices/jacks if you ever want to.


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

Yep, anything better than CAT3 will do fine. The phone wiring SHOULD be twisted pair for best results, even with POTS it makes a difference.


----------



## stranglehold (Jul 7, 2003)

It is not a bad idea to run a length of plastic conduit from the service entrance of the home to any potential "office" area. This will allow for new wires to be pulled when technology changes


----------



## Ziggy1 (Jun 18, 2002)

The technology is out there, if they ever come up with a workable standard for BPL then you could potentially do it all over your Electrical (some day).


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

stranglehold said:


> It is not a bad idea to run a length of plastic conduit from the service entrance of the home to any potential "office" area. This will allow for new wires to be pulled when technology changes


Good point, and I'll take it one step farther. I ran a 1 1/2" plastic pipe from the basement to the attic when I built this house, and it's stuffed with various cables already.


----------

